# LA Daily News: Clippers trade Mobley and Thomas for Knicks' Randolph and Collins



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/


> Just heard this seconds ago...
> 
> The Knicks, Warriors and Clippers are talking about a three-way deal that would involve Jamal Crawford, Zach Randolph and Mardy Collins being sent in a cap-space clearing move that would bring in Tim Thomas, Cuttino Mobley and Al Harrington.
> 
> The contracts on all three incoming players expire in 2010.


Doesn't make sense, why would you need Kaman, Randolph, and Camby.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

Hey, if its just for Mobley and Thomas, I say hell yeah lets do this. Camby off the bench would be intruiging and could still get 30 minutes per[15 backing up the PF and CE respectively]. If not, we can easily deal Marcus or Chris for a good SG.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

Now they are saying the Knicks are talking with Dallas but the Clippers are still interested. My guess would be if the Clippers really did trade for ZBo then another deal involving Kaman or Camby would occur shortly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

man....ive seen the knicks play alot this season and z-bo has to have the most airballs this season.....the guy really does not impress me 
but at this point id give anything a shot 

WHAT WE REALLY NEED is an athletic sg that can score whenever he wants, get to the line whenever we need points.......score whenever everyone is playing like ****
would suck to see cat leave since hes been here for the last couple years but i mean if its means getting victories im all for it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

Well it looks like the Knicks are doing another trade for who and to where it is uncertain, but they just activated Marbury so they have the minimum 8 players for their game tonight.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

Well camby cant be traded for a few weeks, and very doubtful kaman will be traded, so seems like they want randolph to start and have camby backup. Deal makes no sense for the clippers. jacks us up salary wise, and then we have log jam at the same position up front. 

A mobley for crawford deal would have made much more sense as we need a good starting SG, and someone who can also backup baron.

Im also not understanding this whole 8 player thing. How many guys are the knicks going to trade? Jefferies and Gallinari are injured..as are curry and jerome james. Randolph traded. That leaves 10 players. So for them to have to get to 8 players, that must mean 2 more knicks are going to be traded...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

by the way, when i wrote my signature, i can assure you i did NOT have zach freaking randolph in mind.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/22/sports/basketball/22knicks.html?ref=basketball



> The Knicks are also working on a separate deal to send Zach Randolph to the Los Angeles Clippers, possibly for Tim Thomas and Cuttino Mobley. It is believed that Walsh is ready to make that deal but is awaiting confirmation from the Clippers, who pursued Randolph last summer.


From the sound of this it looks like the Knicks are the ones who want to do this deal, not necessarily the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

I'm kind of torn. I won't mind Randolph here if we can swing Camby/Kaman over for a legit 2 guard, but at the same time, is giving up a possibility of acquiring a big free agents in 2010 worth it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

dear god i hope not.....


how long would it take before randolph was in dunleavy's doghouse????


so we would be trading away two great expiring contracts for zbo's horrible contract.....


and i doubt zbo would even make this team any better.....it would be subtraction by addition......

dunleavy is serioulsy retarded if he even considers this trade......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

Oh crap.

http://insidesocal.com/clippers/



> Just got word from a league source that the proposed Zach Randolph for Tim Thomas and Cuttino Mobley deal is very real, and very close to going down.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

zbo isnt all that bad. he makes just as many bad decisions as ricky davis but he's having a good year so far. i'd rather have him play than ricky


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers talking about getting Randolph???????????*

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2008/11/clippers-closin.html



> The Clippers are on the verge of acquiring forward Zach Randolph and guard Mardy Collins from the New York Knicks in exchange for shooting guard Cuttino Mobley and forward Tim Thomas.
> 
> They should know within the next hour whether they have a deal with the trade-happy Knicks, who are intent on clearing cap space for 2010.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: La*

wont believe it till i see it. and wondering who the other player is that will make the knicks have to suit up marbury.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.dailynews.com/clippers/ci_11043027



> The Clippers have agreed to a trade for New York Knicks forward Zach Randolph and guard Mardy Collins in exchange for guard Cuttino Mobley and forward Tim Thomas, a league source told the Daily News Friday afternoon.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Today should be fun!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow there are only 3 remaining Clippers on the team right now from last year and you never know there might be two soon since Kaman could be moved since Randolph has arrived.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Good trade for the Clippers!

Kaman should be moved for a guard. His contract isn't unreasonable so it could be for decent value. I just don't like Kaman on a B-Diddy based team. Today continues...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Personaly I really don't like it, firstly I don't like Randolph on the defensive end (he is bad) and secondly team chemistry goes down the drain even more. I don't know what the Clippers are doing right now, I just hope it works out because I am tired of losing. Also if this results in Kaman being traded I don't like it if it doesn't result in Kaman or Camby being traded then there is going to be some minutes and starting issues.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers22-2008nov22,0,4024078.story

For those who want a bigger newspaper reporting it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

WHAT THE FUDGE!!!!

Screw this, I'm tired of being a friggin' clipper fan, starting slow and losing is one thing but now a trade for the MOST USELESS BASKETBALL PLAYER EVER!!!!

I won't be cheering for any other team, but now I'm probably not even going to be a basketball fan anymore.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

we're the new jailblazers now. i think zach randolph gets ****ted more than he should but he is pretty terrible at times. i like him over tim thomas though.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont think we will ever see kaman traded as long as dunleavvy is the coach and/or GM here. 

Move doesnt make a whole lot of sense. However, glad that we get collins out of it for depth at PG. 

We are very similar to the lakers now. A near all star level center : Kaman/Bynum
A star "big" playing next to him that can play either position up front: Camby/Gasol
A starter calliber PF who has to come off of the bench: Randolph/Odom.

Although i believe randolph will start with camby getting 100% of the backup minutes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It doesn't make too much sense to me to play 10 mil a year for a backup if the goal is to play Camby as backup.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I like this trade. With Randolph, Kaman will now get much easier looks on the offensive end, and he will do the dirty work on defense, like he has been doing even with Camby. If we could only get a legit SG, this team could be scary.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley is a "little upset" at the trade. That sucks, you know a player is committed to the Clippers when they are traded away from them. It is unfortunate and this shows that he wanted to be here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mobley is upset because he likes living in LA.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont know about that.. living in NY is just as cool as LA.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Not liking this trade at the moment . . . as others have said, it will only do us good if Camby or Kaman are traded for a SG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i dont know about that.. living in NY is just as cool as LA.


Cuttino is an undercover homosexual. Trust me he likes living in LA.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> Cuttino is an undercover homosexual. Trust me he likes living in LA.


LOL. I was going to say he'll like New York if you know what I mean *wink*wink*


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I love this trade! It finally shows that the Clips are trying and are not settling for another dismal season. Baron needs another scorer and I can see a lot pick and rolls between the two. Cant wait!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

HKF said:


> Cuttino is an undercover homosexual. Trust me he likes living in LA.



So that **** with Stevie Franchise..........wtf


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I dunno how to feel about this trade, i'd hoped trading Mobley & Thomas would net us a true star, but Randolph was really doing well in portland before he got shipped out, and under isiah... well everyone's career takes a down turn. The guy is a bonafide idiot, but he's young, durable and can play good post offense, which we have been lacking from our roster. 

I wish we could've done better, but given how little Mobley & Thomas contribute, this is still a net gain for the clippers.

I really am not high at all on Camby, i'm glad he'll be coming off the bench from now on. With any luck he'll be traded away to a contender for a quality young SG or maybe packaged with Thornton for a superstar wing.

Either way, now that this trade has gone down, one thing must happen to make it all better.... *START ERIC GORDON!!!*


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not a fan of Randolph, but it's not like you're losing out much by trading Thomas, though I am a fan of Mobley's sportsmanship. In the end, the only question that I have about this trade is will it make the Clippers better? I have a feeling it will, but really only time will tell. As for the class of 2010, lets not kid ourselves, not a single one of those guys was really all that likely to come here, and neither will other marquee free-agents until this team builds a reputation as a winning franchise.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The value was good but when you look at the extra 17 mil in 2010 and the fact you already have Kaman and Camby makes this very hard to understand at this point. I just can't imagine right now how it is going to work.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The value was good but when you look at the extra 17 mil in 2010 and the fact you already have Kaman and Camby makes this very hard to understand at this point. I just can't imagine right now how it is going to work.


Simple, Camby will be 36, more injury prone & ineffective as ever & coming off the books for 2010.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

There goes our 2010 FA hopes. 

is Camby next?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

how exactly , in detail does this affect 2010 ?

and whats randolphs contract like ? 

if this ****ed up our chances of picking up someone aright in 2010 ima get pissed **** i dont even want a superstar but atleast an arite player


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

sertorius said:


> I'm not a fan of Randolph, but it's not like you're losing out much by trading Thomas, though I am a fan of Mobley's sportsmanship. In the end, the only question that I have about this trade is will it make the Clippers better? I have a feeling it will, but really only time will tell. As for the class of 2010, lets not kid ourselves, not a single one of those guys was really all that likely to come here, and neither will other marquee free-agents until this team builds a reputation as a winning franchise.


yeah i give the Clipper till the end of the season before they become tje JOKE of the league again
and the butt of every "sorry anything" related joke


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Baron Davis...Mike Taylor...Jason Hart
SG: Eric Gordon...Mardy Collins
SF: Al Thornton...Ricky Davis
PF: Zach Randolph...Brian Skinner...Steve Novak
C: Chris Kaman...Marcus Camby...Paul Davis...DeAndre Jordan

It would seem to make sense for them to deal Kaman to, say, Miami for Shawn Marion or Charlotte for Jason Richardson (or Gerald Wallace).

As for the Knicks...boy, are they the worst team ever assembled right now? Wow...


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know about the Knicks being that bad. They just acquired Harington, Tim Thomas with D antoni was a Laker killer, and Mobley can still shoot the trey. 

as a bonus, they can definitely sign a great team in 2010


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think this trade might work out well for the Clippers. Mobley was washed up and garbage for the most part.. And Thomas was extremely soft and one dimensional. 

I'm not saying Randolph and Collins are amazing players, but I think they will be a decent upgrade over what went out.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I sure wish the Clippers at least offered this package to the Nets for Vince Carter. If you saw what he did last night against the Raptors, you know what I'm talkin' about. IMO, we needed a SG like VC before a PF like Z-BO.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Kaman is next to go. I was watching Dunleavy's interview and it seems like he had a slip up stating "if Kaman had to go" 

G force maybe?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Grahhh, I just realized that we have Ricky Davis and Zack Randolph in our team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

joser said:


> Grahhh, I just realized that we have Ricky Davis and Zack Randolph in our team.


My prediction: A clipper basketball player will be going to jail before 2010.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2008/11/deal-or-no-deal.html



> TNT's David Aldridge posted an item this evening saying that the Knicks have raised concerns about the health status of Cuttino Mobley (pictured at right) regarding his heart condition.





> I learned about the holdup earlier in the afternoon but was told that it was not a big deal and that the Knicks were not concerned. It could simply be a case of them needing more information about Mobley's heart condition. Aldridge wrote that the Rockets raised concerns about it when he played in Houston but also noted the club gave him a six-year, $31-million deal in 2000. It has never been an issue in Mobley's tenure with the Clippers.


----------

